# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  [ Χαρίζονται ] Πολλά και διάφορα...

## FreeEnergy

Πριν φτάσουμε στο "ζουμί", τι είναι δηλαδή αυτά που χαρίζονται, θα ήθελα να γράψω δυο - τρία πραγματάκια για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου.

Μέσα στην "σαβούρα" που χαρίζω υπάρχουν και μερικά πράγματα αξίας. Μικρής έστω αλλά αξίας. Το Playstation 2 παραδείγματος χάρη, το KVM Switch, το ηλεκτρικό κατσαβίδι BOSCH... Επειδή αυτό που κάνω είναι για την κοινότητα εδώ θέλω να τα χαρίσω μόνο σε άτομα που προσφέρουν εδώ. Δεν δίνεται τίποτα σε άτομα με 1 ανάρτηση... *Το όριο θα είναι 100 αναρτήσεις*. Αυτό για εμένα σημαίνει ότι κάποιος - κάποια έχει συμμετάσχει εδώ και δεν ήρθε απλά για να ...αρπάξει κάτι.Πώς ζητάτε κάτι; Στον σύνδεσμο που υπάρχει πιο κάτω είναι μια μεγάλη λίστα με τα αντικείμενα που χαρίζονται. Απαντήστε σε αυτή την ανάρτηση εδώ γράφοντας τον αριθμό μόνο ( είναι μέσα σε αγκύλες με κόκκινο χρώμα. Π.χ. [#1] ) ή και με ολόκληρο τον τίτλο αλλά να μην ξεχνάτε τον αριθμό στις αγκύλες στην αρχή!Αν κάτι το θέλουν 2 ή περισσότερα άτομα θα δίνεται σε αυτόν - αυτήν που το ζήτησε πρώτος - πρώτη. Σε κάθε ανάρτηση φαίνεται καθαρά η ημέρα και η ώρα που έγινε. Αν δυο άτομα έχουν τον ίδιο ακριβώς χρόνο θα γίνεται κλήρωση από κάποιον συντονιστή.Δεν μπορώ να στείλω δέματα. Παρόλο που τα δέματα μέχρι 4 κιλά με ΕΛΤΑ είναι 4 ευρώ, αν είναι να στείλω ...50 δέματα καταλαβαίνεται ότι το κόστος εκτοξεύεται για πράγματα που ...χαρίζω! Αν κάτι το θέλετε πάρα πολύ πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας το στείλω με αντικαταβολή.Αν είστε από Θεσσαλονίκη ή γύρω από αυτήν ελάτε να σας κεράσω ένα καφέ και να πάρετε ότι θέλετε. Αν είστε από Αθήνα μπορώ να τα στείλω αυτά που θέλετε όλα με ένα δέμα σε ένα συντονιστή και να βρεθείτε εκεί και να τα πάρετε από αυτόν. Όταν έρθω Αθήνα με κερνάτε ένα καφέ εσείς  :Smile: Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν! Να υποθέσετε ότι ΟΛΑ είναι χαλασμένα, για επισκευή ή εξαρτήματα! Δεν έχω τον χρόνο να τα δοκιμάσω... Μπορεί και να λειτουργούν όλα ή μόνο μερικά. Σκεφτείτε το σαν μια ...λοταρία. Δεν ξέρετε τι θα σας τύχει αλλά το καλό είναι ότι είναι δωρεάν  :Smile: Δεν παρέχω υποστήριξη για τίποτα από αυτά. Τα πήρατε με γειά σας και χαρά σας. Βρείτε κάποιον ...τεχνικό να σας επιδιορθώσει κάτι αν δεν λειτουργεί. Το forum εδώ είναι γεμάτο με πολύ καλούς επαγγελματίες! 


Τέλος ίσως το πιο σημαντικό από όλα:_
Διατηρώ το δικαίωμα να ανακαλέσω οποιοδήποτε από τα αντικείμενα που χαρίζονται εδώ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ενημερώσω κανέναν - καμία!

_Αρκετά σας ζάλισα με τα διαδικαστικά. Η "σαβούρα" επειδή ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη λίστα είναι εδώ: http://xarizo.atwebpages.com/ Υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες, όχι όλες πολύ καλές, συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για την χάλια ποιότητα... Κάτω από το καθένα έχω γράψει ότι ...θυμάμαι. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να σας υπενθυμίσω ότι για τα ( πολύ ) παλιά κινητά που χαρίζω, οι μπαταρίες πρέπει να θεωρούνται ...νεκρές! Επίσης ένα ακόμη σχόλιο... Δεν έχω για καμία συκευή που χρειάζεται τροφοδοτικό ή φορτιστή! Τα είχα μαζέψει όλα σε ένα κουτί αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω πλέον! Ίσως το χάρισα κάπου κι αυτό...
Ελπίζω μέσα σε αυτή τη "σαβούρα" να βρείτε κάτι ενδιαφέρον και να σας βοηθήσει!

----------

Gaou (27-08-19), 

kioan (27-08-19), 

lepouras (27-08-19), 

nestoras (27-08-19), 

nick1974 (27-08-19), 

tgi (27-08-19)

----------

